# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  طلب كتاب المرشد إلى فهم أشعار العرب وصناعتها لعبد الله الطيب

## عصام البشير

فقد أعياني تطلبه، مع علمي بأن الكتاب صُور، ورفع على الشبكة، ولكن لست أجد رابطا صحيحا لتحميله.

فليت بعض من عنده، يتفضل بإعادة رفعه على الشبكة.

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

تفضل يا شيخنا الفاضل:

http://kabah.info/uploaders/Nahw/Mor...urcheed_II.pdf
http://kabah.info/uploaders/Nahw/Mor...mursheed_I.pdf

وادع لأخيك بالبركة في الوقت.

----------


## عصام البشير

والله قد علمتُ أنك ستأتيني بالكتاب، مع أنني وضعتُ الطلب في مواضع أخرى.
جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك، وزادك حرصا على نفع إخوانك.

----------


## محمد محمود أمين

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبد الكريم

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## علي المدني

الحمد لله الذي أنعم علينا بك أخاً نافعاً . وفّقك الله لكل ما يحب ويرضى ، ونعّمك بطيب الدنيا وحلاوة نعيم الآخرة . إنه سميع مجيب .

----------


## علي المدني

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على ما قدمت . ويكمل عملك بإذن الله في رفع الجزء الثالث من الكتاب وهو (في الرموز والصور) وهو ـ بحسب اطلاعي المتواضع على الكتاب قبل اثنتي عشرة سنة كما أظنّ ـ أهمُّ أجزاء الكتاب . وفقك الله لكل خير . ودمتم لنا أخاً مفضالاً .

----------


## سليمان خاطر

بارك الله فيك،شيخنا العوضي،وجزاك خيرا على هذا الجهد المبارك.
هذه الروابط لا تعمل كما يبدو لي،وأظن أنها للمجلد الأول والثاني فقط،وبقي الثالث والرابع والخامس،فهل توجد في الشبكة ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الروابط تعمل يا شيخنا الفاضل، ولكن انتظر قليلا حتى يخف الضغط على الموقع.
وأما باقي المجلدات فلا توجد على الشبكة حتى الآن.

----------


## عطاء الله الأزهري

جزاكم الله خيرا 

وزادكم من فضله

----------


## عمر خلوف

أما آن لهذا الكتاب أن يكتمل؟

فليشمّر المُجدّون عن سواعدهم المباركة

----------


## برهان محمد

مشكور على الجزئين الأول والثاني

----------


## أبو البنات

> هذا رابط تحميل الكتاب بأجزائه الخمسة نقلته من شبكة الفصيح لعلوم اللغة العربية:
> http://www.archive.org/details/almorshed


000000000

----------

